# net positive suction head



## مصطفى عبد الجبار (24 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم اخواني الاعضاء

عندي طلب اريد ان اعرف ماهو عمل ال npsh بالضبط انا اعلم بانه يقلل من ظاهرة التكهف ولكن لا اعلم بالضبط كيف ؟؟
فارجو المساعده لانني محتاجه كثيرا في عملي


----------



## بوشما (26 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

بشرحلك عن الموضوع لاني قريت عنه :15: 

الموضوع فالاساس بعلاقه الضغط مع الحراره:81: 

تعلم في المضخات الضغط داخل ال case يرتفع فتكون نقطه غليان السائل إنخفضت فتسبب فقعات من الغاز .. وبالتالي هذا الفقاعات الهوائية تسبب ظاهره الcavitation و التكهف

وهنا ياتي ال npsh للحفاظ على السرعه التي تبقي السائل بعيدا عن حالة التبخر:77: 


هذا بشكل بسيط وسريع إذا احتجت شرح مفصل ممكن ابعثلك فايل عن التكهف وامثله عنه..


----------



## ريمون عدلي (26 مايو 2007)

http://www.mcnallyinstitute.com/11-html/11-12.html
هذا الموقع به معلومات لي ما تريد
ارجو الدعـــــــــــــاء الي شخصي الضعيف


----------



## tamereng78 (26 مايو 2007)

شكرا يا ريمون للمساعدة


----------



## مصطفى عبد الجبار (26 مايو 2007)

اشكركم على الردود المفيده وانا ايضا وجدت على شبكة الانترنت هذا الفايل المرفق جزاكم الله خيرا اخوتي الاعزاء


----------



## م . جابر الصليع (26 مايو 2007)

اخي الكريم

سوف اصور لك الوضع

عندك مضخه pump
وعندك نقطه دخول وخروج للسائل من حجر المضخه
suction header and discharge header to and from the pump case

اذا يجب ان يكون السائل الداخل للحجره كافي بشكل كبير بحيث لا يسمح بان تصل درجه حرارته داخل الحجره الى درجه الغليان ففتصبح المضخه تضخ بخار بدلا من سائل ويصير لها سرعه وصوت 

the suction header must maintain engough pressure so that the pump won't start pupmping air or steam and results in overspeed and nosie

So in order to solve / avoid this problem, the operator must start the pupm after asigning its suction header to a high pressure tank

اتمنى لك التوفيق

المهندس / جابر الصليع


----------



## شريف ميهوب (28 مايو 2007)

*رد بسيط*

NPSH​
NPSH in general is defined as the difference between the suction pressure and the vapor pressure measured at the pump suction nozzle when the pump are running​
أكيد أنت تعرف ماهي ظاهرة التكهف ... علي العموم هذه الظاهرة تحدث في المضخات عندما يقل ضغط السحب عن ضغط البخار للمائع مما يعمل علي تكون فقاعات بخارية وتتجه هذه الفقاعات الي جدار المضخة (حيث منطقة ضغط عالي) فتنفجر مسببة نقور (pitting ) علي الجدار مما يعمل علي تقليل عمر المضخة بالاضافة الي انه يسبب اصوات مزعجة عند تشغيل المضخة .

وكما اشرت في التعريف بـ NPSH انه هو الفرق بين ضغط السحب وضغط البخار ولذلك تكون اهميتة هي التاكد من عدم حدوث هذه الظاهرة بمعني انه عامل مهم جدا في التحكم في هذه الظاهرة.


أسف لان الشرح مختصر جدا ولكن اعذروني .... والله الوقت ضيق جدا وايام امتحانات ...

ادعوووووولي

شريف ميهوب


----------



## fifa (28 مايو 2007)

الاخ مصطفى صاحب الرسالة
اشكر الاخوة على شرحهم لحالة التكهف اما ما تسائل عنة شئ اخر
npsh تعريفة انة اقل منسوب يسمح بتشغيل الطلمبة بدون حوث تكهف تمام
اذى تحسبة بما انك مهندس ميكانيكا اقدر اتكلم
اولا يوجد npsh av اى المتاح
ثانيا npsh re اى المعطى من كتالوجات الشركة المصنعة وهو موجود اسفل الكرفات خالى بالك
المطلوب حساب npsh av ودة اللى علية الكلام بحيث ان
npsh av اكبر من او يساوىnpsh re تمام
طيب نحسب npsh av ازاى
قيمتة كما يلى npsh av=(الضغط المقروء-الضغط المطلق-الضغط على الجدران)الكل على كثافة*عجلة الجاذبية +الضغط بالمتر للبخار عند درجة الحرارة من الجداول لية جداول +او - ضغط السحب المتر + او- حسب مستوى المياة بالنسبة للطلمبة
كل القيمة دى لازم تطلع اكبر من قيمة npsh re الموجودة بالكتالوجات
ودة اصعب نقطة فى الطلمبة لية لان لو حسبتة غلط الطلمبة مش حترفع مياة حترفع بخار ماء عند درجة الحرارة والضغط العادى وتبقى مشكلتك انك معرفتش تحسب الحساب صح انتبة اى غلط فى الحساب الطلمبة مش تادى عملها ودايما بالتجربة اعمل حساب ان مستوى الماء لايزيد انخفاض عن مستوى مركز الريشة للطلمبة من 6 الى 5 متر مع تركيب طلمبة تحضير ممكن القيمة تقل كتير 
لاكن صعب تزيد اسف المضوع ممل لكن لو وصلك كدة تمام ولايمكن يحدث تكهف ممكن مثال لو عندك طلمبة المطلوب القدرة npsh re طول ماسورة السحب وقطرها ومادتها ودرجة الحرارة الموجود بها المياة ومستوى المياة بالنسبة للريشة وتحت امرك احسبهم مطلوب حسابات دقيقة
ولك تحياتى اخوك ابو عمر


----------



## fifa (29 مايو 2007)

تكملة فى حالة سحب المياة من مكان مفتوح الضغط على المياة يساوى ضغط الجو العادى يكون الحساب سهل
npsh av=10-(h loss - h vaur - h suction
الاجمالى اكبر من او يساوى npsh re الموجود بالكتالوجات الخاصة بالطلمبة عندك


----------



## ayman_118 (29 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي


----------



## مصطفى عبد الجبار (30 مايو 2007)

شكرا لجميع الردود جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## حسين دراج (15 أغسطس 2007)

الاخ مصطفى

.NPSH is the pump's inability to create a complete vacuum

All centrifugal pumps have NPSH curve i.e. the pump's inability to draw a 10.33m water column which under normal conditions 
is 
the established head at a complete vacuum at sea level

the NPSH curve is dependent on the flow rate - it rises as the flow increases 
when the curve does rise , the ability of the pump to create a negative pressure falls

cavitation occurs when the pump tries to lift a quantity of water from a greater depth than it can manage

the impeller of the pump tears the current of water so that steam pockets are formed in the water

)The steam pockets implode(the opposite of explode.
shortly after they have formed making a force that it will damage the pump and the bearings after a period of operation


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (8 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكورين على المناقشة ..والمعلومات 
ويمكن إستكمال النقاش ..

والله الموفق.


----------



## el_rayes (8 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم NPSH ببساطه هناك مصطلحان NPSH Available=hs-hv
وهو الفرق بين ضغط السحب للطلمبه وضغط التبخر للسائل عند درجه الحراره
NPSH Required وهو الفواقد التى تحدث عند مدخل الطلمبه
ولكى لا يحدث نقر Cavitation لا بد ان يكون NPSHA>=NPSHR
Eng.Mostafa


----------



## عبدالله السوداني (14 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيكم إخواني جميعا


----------



## mech_design77 (14 ديسمبر 2009)

أخي سأوصل لك الصورة بشكل بسيط جداً جداً وبشكل عملي لما يحدث على أرض الواقع ..

أولا: معنى NPSH : مقدار ضغط الشفط القادرة المضخة على توليده عند مدخلها.

تخيل بأن لديك خزان مياه ومستوى سطح المياه فيه أقل من مستوى مدخل المضخة ... ماذا سيحدث؟؟

هناك 3 حلات ممكنه هي:

1- قد تتمكن المضخة من سحب المياه بدون مشاكل. (عندما يكون NPSH للمضخة يساوي أو أكبر من فرق المنسبوب).

2- قد تتمكن المضخة من سحب المياه ولكن مع حدوث مشاكل كضوضاء ما تلبث أن تتلف المضخة (عندما يكون NPSH أقل من فرق المنسوبين ولكنه قريب جداً منه) تخيل معي ما يحدث، يكون ضغط المياه منخفض نسبياً عند مدخل المضخة بحيث يزيد من معدل البخر السطحي ويساعد على تمدد الهواء المذاب في الماء و بالتالي خروجه من بين جزيئات الماء و تجمعه في شكل فقاعات أكبر حجماً .... وتعرف ما يمكن أن تسببه هذه الفقاعات من تلف أو ما يعرف بظاهرة التكهف Cavitation

3- لا تتمكن المضخة من سحب السائل لأن الفرق في المنسوب أكبر بكثير من NPSH للمضخة.


----------



## Eng1fadi (23 أغسطس 2010)

بوركتم


----------



## ياسر حسن (24 يونيو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا وجعلعه فى ميزان حسناتكم اميييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين


----------



## nofal (13 يوليو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا .


----------



## خالد محمد نواب (14 يوليو 2011)

شكرا" لك يريمون وبارك الله فيك 
وشكرا" للجميع الذين قدموا معلومات مفيدة والله يجزيكم كل خير


----------



## أصدق أحساس (14 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خير جميعاً السائل والمجيب


----------



## abdelsalamn (20 أبريل 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## muad alomari (27 أبريل 2012)

شكرا​


----------

